# A very Usefull book on medical emergencies



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.fas.org/irp/doddir/milmed/ships.pdf


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

As I am a paramedic and xmilitary this is nice to have.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for that.


----------

